# mosquito ice



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

drove around the lake today and saw 5 shantys off the cemetary and 5 0r6 off of 305 ramp getting all my stuff ready now. going tomorrrrow was wandering if anyone been out there yet could tell me how thick the ice was and how they did thanks for the info



bob


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Did you get out? Thinking of heading out tomorrow afternoo and fishing until or after dark. Anyone want to go, all of my buddy are working or sick.

Scott


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

Ice is good and the bite's on. Caught more 'eyes yesterday pm through dusk than I caught all last season. Glow Devils, (tipped), and jigs/minns. Crappies too.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Esox any help as far as location? Want to fish tomorrow pm? Hate going by myself on early ice. What is a glow devil?

Scott


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

I was fishing the south end at 12-14 ft. The fish seemed to be somewhat scattered. Most everybody there was catching at least some fish. Assuming they're biting when you get there, finding fish should'nt be much problem. Finding some brush is helpful but not vital.
Glow Devils are a spoon available through the Ice Leaders forum. They are no miracle bait though. Actually they're a bonifide pain in the butt to fish. They must be fished with a very controlled drop. If you start daydreamin', (like I do), and don't control the drop speed then they'll tumble and tangle everytime. You'll do as well with a Pimple for 'eyes and with far fewer tangles. I use the GD 'cause it's a pretty good crappie bait as well as eye bait, and better than the Pimple for crappies. I might add that I did as well with a small jig and minnow as it got darker. I fished until maybe 6 and they were still biting when I left but I was getting a bit nippy by then and had culled a limit of eyes and kept a couple dozen crappies. No big 'eyes, 16-19 in., most were dinks. Crappies that I kept were in the 9-12 in. range.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

my post said no replys on my thread i clicked on to leave another post and theres 4 replys sorry would of got back sooner if i knew anyway got my stuff ready but by the time i got up there it was all most dark so ijust talked to a few people one guy out of the cematary said 6in of solid ice but had no luck and a guy at 305 ramp said the same thing going in the morning planing on going out of the cematary south west towards walnut run dont know whereee else to start



esox

if u could pm me more about those gd and wherre u set up at 305 or the cematary id appreciate it thanks everyone

bob


----------



## esox (Dec 26, 2004)

This is the link for Go-Devils, I called them Glow Devils on my earlier post which was a typo. http://fishingmn.com/sportgood.html
As I said these are no miracle bait and usually I don't catch squat on 'em. They are kinda like a Nils Jigging Shad. When they produce they produce very well but usually they don't. A lot has to do with the activity level of the fish. 'Course when the fish are real active they'll hit most anything.
So far as pinning down a precise spot, that would be like trying to tell you how to find a specific gopher hole in an 8,000 acre patch of gopher holes. Just go out there, start cuttin' and have at it. Community areas are not a bad place to start. They are usually community areas for a reason. Sometimes I'll cut a pile of holes before I find any fish. I don't give any one hole a lot of time. Maybe 5-10 mins max then move on if it doesn't produce.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

esox
what time did u get out there and how long did u stay


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Esox thanks for the help.

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Great To Here Some Talk About Some Lakes Ive Fished. You Might Try Off The White Crane In The Center Of The Lake. The Last Time I Fished There The Fish Were Suspended In The Main Channel. With The Lake Being Low The Crick Edge On The West Side Holds Stumps And Would Be Bottled Down. Its Just North Of 305.


----------



## EYE MISOR (Jun 21, 2004)

still a good6 in of ice went out of cematry from 230pm till dark fished 15 ft of water no bites and nothing on vex moved to road bed about 20 ft of water lots of marks on bottom missed a few bites and caught about a dozen white bass no walleye talked to guys in lot they said they kept some crappies and caught 15 walleye but no keepers all 12in and under but i guess another guy fishing by them caught a couple keepers they were in about 12 ft of waterr going back in the morning poabaly go where they were at ill let u no how i did






bob


----------

